# Kanto Role Choice Mafia [Game Thread]



## JackPK (May 15, 2015)

The sun sets, and the Pokemon of Viridian Forest settle down for the evening. Most sleep peacefully, unaware that some among their number are plotting dastardly deeds...

*Night has fallen. 48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## JackPK (May 17, 2015)

The Pokemon of the forest awaken to find the corpse of the rarest of them all. Beaten with blunt force and with an odd smell in the air, Mew's body is a pathetic sight as the Pokemon lay it to rest.

As soon as the burial is over, though, it's time for fingers to be pointed. "Who did this heinous deed?" somebody says. "We have to avenge Mew!" So the Pokemon of the forest get down to the unenviable task of deciding which of their own to punish...

*Superbird is dead!
He was Mew!*

The echo of a dream ripples through the air, warping the world around it as it makes its way to the sky to clear the clouds and strengthen the sunbeams.

*Today is a Sunny Day. The blinding light of the sun reveals all Pokemon to their peers.

Keldeo is Magikarp.
Wargle is Metapod.
I liek Squirtles is Hitmonchan.
Vipera Magnifica is Flareon.
Mawile is Pikachu.
Zero Moment is Gengar.
Altissimo is Exeggutor.
Lilycolo is Venomoth.
Metallica Fanboy is Fearow.*

*48 hours for day phase discussion.*


----------



## Wargle (May 17, 2015)

Well then. Meta.

I don't have much to say. Metapod is rather lacking in things to do.

Pod.


----------



## Keldeo (May 17, 2015)

Well, the Pokemon revelations certainly seem to be accurate, given Wargle's Metapod-claim and that I am in fact Magikarp. The Sunny Day must be because of the Dreaming God, since no other roles have that effect and also because of the "echo of a dream" thing, but with no role/Pokemon guarantees, the information is basically useless. Anyway, Superbird was pretty obviously a strongman death, implying he was either town or the Traitor, but the odd smell might indicate that the poisoner used something too last night. Overall, there really isn't much to go on today, but if you're the Restless Spirit and you can vote in-thread, Superbird, could you vote no lynch to show your abilities?

Jack, how do you handle the Traitor? Do they know who the mafia are? Do the mafia know who they are? What inspection results/deathflips will they return? Also, will alignments not be revealed upon death? Finally, does the Restless Spirit submit votes when dead in-thread or via PM?


----------



## JackPK (May 17, 2015)

Keldeo said:


> Jack, how do you handle the Traitor? Do they know who the mafia are? Do the mafia know who they are? What inspection results/deathflips will they return? Also, will alignments not be revealed upon death? Finally, does the Restless Spirit submit votes when dead in-thread or via PM?


Oh, yeah. Sorry. Forgot about alignment flips. Thanks for the reminder.

*Superbird was innocent!*

As for the traitor, they know who the mafia are but not vice versa. They'll flip mafia to inspection and death.

The Restless Spirit submits votes in the game thread.


----------



## .... (May 17, 2015)

So as far as roles, we have:
- poisoner
- strongman (mafia)
- traitor (mafia)
- bomber (mafia)
- restless spirit
- bulletproof doublevoter (one-shot bulletproof)
- inventor (has a healing invention, probably more?)
- dreaming god (unknown effects)
- lightning rod (at will)
- gladiator

Last night, I was actually passed something (I'm assuming it was from the Inventor) that gave me a healing ability for that night only. The PM didn't say who passed it to me, though. Also, I can confirm that I am Pikachu, in case anyone was doubting the revelations.


----------



## Autumn (May 17, 2015)

Yup, Exeggutor here. (lmao VM is flareon)

for a second I thought the confirmation of who is what Pokémon was the role reveal and the game had already finished - good thing that's not the case -_-; but yeah I got nothing.


----------



## Wargle (May 17, 2015)

I'm uh... sorry about the strongman :c


----------



## Zero Moment (May 17, 2015)

So the Bomber/Traitor/Strongman is the Mafia faction.... then what is the Poisoner? Self aligned? A vig at the least.

Hopefully the DG is still alive, things like the Sunny Day will be useful. And I suppose it wouldn't be too bad if Superbird was the Restless Spirit.


----------



## Herbe (May 18, 2015)

Yup, it's all perfectly accurate. I be the creepy crawly.

also: to save everybody some time superbird is not restless spirit. how do I know this? for I am restless spirit.

my role pm:

*Lilycolo — Venomoth, the Restless Spirit*
[I cant copy paste a picture here :(]
You are innocent!

The forest is a spooky place, and you’re one of the spooky things in it. Seriously, moths are creepy. They’re like big butterflies, but hairy and gross, and they come out at nighttime. You’re a freaky scary spooky thing.

And you’re friends with all the other freaky scary spooky things in the forest, and because you’re friends, some of the forest spirits will be nice enough to channel your will if you die and relay it to the rest of the town. As a result, even after you die, you may still vote for lynchings in the game thread. (You may not include anything in your message except the bolded name of who you’re voting for — no explanations, no nothing.) 


tl;dr my little forest buddies will channel my will to you if I die.

why am I claiming now? I don't know. I may have a mild fever at the moment. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 18, 2015)

You're not supposed to post your role PM, fyi. That's kind of a standard rule in mafia games.


----------



## JackPK (May 18, 2015)

Vipera Magnifica said:


> You're not supposed to post your role PM, fyi. That's kind of a standard rule in mafia games.


It's cool in my games, and she checked with me first.


----------



## .... (May 20, 2015)

So since it looks like there's nothing else to really say here before the end of this day, I may as well start the *abstain* train.


----------



## JackPK (May 20, 2015)

The Pokemon are disconcerted by Mew's death, but have no leads and end up retiring for the night without identifying any of their number to execute.

*No one was lynched.
48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## JackPK (May 23, 2015)

When the Pokemon wake up the next morning, there is one fewer tree swaying in the wind. Instead, their friend Exeggutor has been felled, a sizzling odor in the air around her body, which has a massive dent where a heavy force struck it.

*Altissimo is dead!
She was Exeggutor.
She was innocent.*

*48 hours for day phase discussion.*


----------



## Autumn (May 23, 2015)

DAMMIT YALL i want to PLAY a mafia
(also I am never going to stop deadposting k)


----------



## Herbe (May 23, 2015)

so, uhh... no dreaming god effects?

Maybe Superbird was the DG. :(

other than that...? I don't have anything.


----------



## Wargle (May 23, 2015)

Meta. Metapod. PodpodMetapod.


Dude Metapod is so boring, I can't do anything to help ;.;


----------



## .... (May 23, 2015)

Well then. We really don't have very much that can help us against the mafia, and since I don't think we have an inspector (at least as far as I know), we have no leads right now. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Zero Moment (May 23, 2015)

Looks like the odds are stacked against us this game. The only two real advantageous roles for Town are dead. The most we can hope for is the Poisoner being a Town-aligned vig.


----------



## Wargle (May 23, 2015)

In my experience the poisoner usually is Mafia aligned, but it could be town here. I hope it's town here


----------



## .... (May 23, 2015)

I think the Poisoner is town-aligned in this game, since we already have 3 mafia roles.


----------



## Keldeo (May 23, 2015)

The poisoner is town (the only mafia are the strongman and the traitor). Superbird might not have been the Dreaming God, if that role's effects aren't all whole-game-targeting. But yeah, we don't have any information, and even randylynching isn't very safe because we need to make sure a mafia member isn't randomizing it. If Jack allows it, would you guys like to start a role-PM-posting session? I think that's our only information option right now, and it'll take more time for mafia members to forge them (though my PM's first paragraph... really sounds like a mafia's, oops.)


----------



## .... (May 23, 2015)

We could always go with inactive lynching too if it turns out that the mass role-PM-posting isn't allowed.


----------



## JackPK (May 23, 2015)

Posting role PMs, real or falsified, is cool in my games.


----------



## Keldeo (May 23, 2015)

Alright, here's mine:



			
				JackPK said:
			
		

> *Keldeo — Magikarp, the Gladiator*
> 
> You are innocent!
> 
> ...


I'm fairly useless right now since we don't have any information, and I don't want to waste my one shot.


----------



## Herbe (May 23, 2015)

I love gladiators!


and I posted my PM _before it was cool_ :P


----------



## Wargle (May 23, 2015)

Mine makes sense imo. Sadly.



			
				JackPK said:
			
		

> *Wargle — Metapod, the Bulletproof Doublevoter*
> 
> You are innocent!
> 
> ...


----------



## M&F (May 24, 2015)

JackPK said:
			
		

> *Metallica Fanboy — Fearow, the Lightningrod*
> 
> You are innocent!
> 
> ...


In other news, not very useful at all.

While we're being all completely honest, I got passed a bomb last night.


----------



## Wargle (May 24, 2015)

well mf you pull heals and jailkeeps too if so.

Wait. Strongman. nvm


----------



## JackPK (May 25, 2015)

Still with no leads, the Pokemon of the forest decide to sleep on the decision for another night.

*No one was lynched.
48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## JackPK (May 26, 2015)

JackPK said:


> Still with no leads, the Pokemon of the forest decide to sleep on the decision for another night.
> 
> *No one was lynched.
> 48 hours for night actions.*


SHIT I AM DUMB

revise that to:

Still with no leads, the Pokemon of the forest decide to sleep on the decision for another night. As they retire to their beds, however, one of them realizes she will not wake up again...

*No one was lynched.
Lilycolo has died. She was innocent. She was Venomoth.
48 hours for night actions from now (5/26).*

Anyone who sent in their night action already, feel free to resend it if you want to change your action.


----------



## Herbe (May 28, 2015)

_you hear the whispers of the forest tell you, in Lilycolo's voice_

What the fuck

(that is all, will stick to my normal role from now on)


----------



## JackPK (May 28, 2015)

The sunlight begins to peek out through the brush as the Pokemon of the forest awaken. As they make their way to the nearby lake for a morning drink of water, they find all the fish floating upside-down on the surface — including their friend, Magikarp.

*Keldeo is dead!
She was innocent.
She was Magikarp.*

*48 hours for day phase discussion.*


----------



## Wargle (May 29, 2015)

Huh. Well I still have no way of obtaining info, so I have nothing


----------



## Wargle (May 29, 2015)

And it seems inactivity is gonna be the death of this town


----------



## I liek Squirtles (May 31, 2015)

*ahem*

I'm the Poisoner. Sorry for killing you, Lilycolo; something just rubbed me the wrong way about you posting. 

I hate getting vig-type roles because I'm actively playing against myself, and now that I just gave this information away, I'm gonna die even faster.


----------



## M&F (May 31, 2015)

You realize you don't usually _have_ to kill when you're vig, right?


----------



## I liek Squirtles (May 31, 2015)

Yeah. I think this is the first time I ever actually kill as vig.

I forgot to add that what made me suspicious about her was that she posted her role PM and that she was the first to do so, not just her posts themselves.


----------



## .... (May 31, 2015)

So since your vig kills are delayed, can I ask how many kills you've sent in? 

...also, what made you decide to reveal that you're the Poisoner? It kind of puts us at a heavy disadvantage since you're our only available night killer.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 31, 2015)

It seems like now is the perfect time to reveal my role. I know that ILS is not the real poisoner, because the poisoner is me. I have not used my action, of course.

Given this, I'm quite positive *I liek Squirtles* is mafia.


----------



## Zero Moment (May 31, 2015)

Huh. We have quite a quandary. ILS claims to be the Poisoner, and states that he killed Lily; VM claims the _he_ is the Poisoner, and has not sent in a kill.
Lily has died, of course, and at the end of the day, an indication of a Poisoner kill. I don't believe it's possible for it to be a Bomb kill, since the role flavor indicates that it goes off at the end of night. There's also the possibility for the Poisoner to be 3rd party, making it a good chance that lynching either is a plus for the town.


----------



## M&F (May 31, 2015)

It's not a bomb kill. The bomb is still in my possession.

We shouldn't readily buy VM's claim, in any case. As we've been massclaiming in a mostly open setup, counterclaims are practically inevitable and not per se particularly indicative of which end of the counterclaim is telling the truth.

The presence of what actually seems to be a poisoner kill doesn't help VM's case much, but we don't know that for sure -- and if ILS were mafia fakeclaiming poisoner, there'd be good chances he'd know what actually brought about the death.

We've not been able to off any mafia so far, so lynching the wrong one here could be lethal. I'll be voting *VM* for the time being so we have a tie.


----------



## Zero Moment (May 31, 2015)

Uhh, how would you have the bomb? The bomb explodes automatically if it isn't passed on.


----------



## .... (May 31, 2015)

Metallica Fanboy said:


> The bomb is still in my possession.


...Are you able to get rid of it or do you just have to keep it until it blows up? 

Also, I'm more suspicious of VM at the moment due to Lilycolo's death. Since he's claiming to be poisoner, that means that he had to have killed Lily. If I remember correctly, poisoner is the only role here that kills during the day phase rather than the night phase. I see no reason as to why he would be lying about Lily's death if he's the real poisoner.

As far as ILS claiming poisoner right after a death, that's pretty much just making him a direct target for the mafia. If we end up keeping him alive today, then if he doesn't die tonight, then we know he still might be mafia.



Zero Moment said:


> There's also the possibility for the Poisoner to be 3rd party, making it a good chance that lynching either is a plus for the town.


As far as I remember, I don't think there are any third party roles in this game.


----------



## M&F (May 31, 2015)

Zero Moment said:


> Uhh, how would you have the bomb? The bomb explodes automatically if it isn't passed on.


It doesn't. I asked Jack all about it, it only has a certain chance to go off on the player holding it at the beginning of the night, regardless of whether it's passed.


----------



## .... (May 31, 2015)

When did you get the bomb?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 31, 2015)

Honestly, the flavor text never really struck me as poisoning. One of the mafia may have used a move like Thunder on the lake, killing several fish in the process.

But my guess is that ILS saw the flavor as indicating poisoner, and jumped right on the claim train to make himself look innocent.


----------



## M&F (May 31, 2015)

Mawile said:


> ...Are you able to get rid of it or do you just have to keep it until it blows up?


I can pass it along, I just figured it was somewhat pointless to. Kind of like random vigging, albeit without assurance that the target's going to die.



Mawile said:


> Also, I'm more suspicious of VM at the moment due to Lilycolo's death. Since he's claiming to be poisoner, that means that he had to have killed Lily. If I remember correctly, poisoner is the only role here that kills during the day phase rather than the night phase. I see no reason as to why he would be lying about Lily's death if he's the real poisoner.


What bugs me about that, though, is that it'd be rather brazen to make such a readily falsifiable roleclaim if it wasn't the truth. I mean, not that we can't assume that that's just poor play, or even an attempt at leading into that exact conclusion by reverse psychology, but, it's still something to watch out for.


----------



## M&F (May 31, 2015)

Mawile said:


> When did you get the bomb?





Metallica Fanboy said:


> While we're being all completely honest, I got passed a bomb last night.


----------



## Herbe (May 31, 2015)

*VM*


----------



## M&F (May 31, 2015)

So, I was just looking back and:



> So as far as roles, we have:
> - poisoner
> - strongman (mafia)
> - traitor (mafia)
> ...


If we may:
- the three mafia roles won't be claimed by anybody obviously;
- Poisoner is being claimed by ILS and VM;
- Restless Spirit is being claimed by Lilypad, and I suppose we just got confirmation of that;
- Gladiator was being claimed by Keldeo, who is confirmed inno and thus was extremely unlikely to have been lying about that;
- Lightning Rod is being claimed by me, and I have the best proof of that (and, well, nobody else has access to that proof, but it'd also not be difficult to verify my claim if push came to shove, so);
- Bulletproof doublevoter is being claimed by Wargle;
- Dreaming god we can safely assume was Superbird or Altissimo, as there's been no word of Dreaming God-like effects since N0;
- Inventor is completely unclaimed, but whichever of Superbird/Altissimo wasn't Dreaming God has an unclaimed innocent role, which we can reasonably assume was this one, as nobody seems to have received inventions.

This, most likely, is the source of the current counterclaim situation. Massclaim heavily disfavours mafia in an open setup unless they've already managed to establish themselves fakeclaims ahead of time. Whoever's falsely claimed Poisoner did so on a last-ditch effort to claim an inno role. This would explain VM rapidly issuing a counterclaim that doesn't seem to match up with what has actually happened in the game so far.

What's more to the point, however, is that Mawile and Zero Moment are now the only living players without a roleclaim. We have three mafiosi in the setup -- the one who's falsely claiming Poisoner, and exactly two more. Lynching the actual Poisoner is a risk we can't afford at this point -- however, I'll be surprised if either of the unclaimed players has a claim with any actual credence that they can actually put forth right now.

Since I can't very well vote against the two of them at once, though, let's flip a coin. ... Well, today is not *Mawile*'s lucky day. If you somehow are actually innocent, I recommend that you roleclaim immediately. There's no point in holding information back this lategame, because, even if whatever you reveal will make you a likely mafia target, it'll also likely reveal the mafiosi and get them all lynched in short order, which is Town's goal regardless of who lives or dies to accomplish it.


----------



## Zero Moment (May 31, 2015)

So, one vote ILS, one vote VM, one vote Mawile, eh?

VM, I sure hope you're the T-bro I think you are, cause I'm goin all in on *ILS*.

Also christ JackPK, you really had to go and add on a bomb pass abstain? 10% explosion chance already means it's possible to never explode even in a 10 night game, Mawile didn't need to be even less useful this game :<


----------



## I liek Squirtles (May 31, 2015)

Heyo, I've not voted yet!
Time to balance those scales!


*VM*


----------



## M&F (May 31, 2015)

Zero Moment said:


> Also christ JackPK, you really had to go and add on a bomb pass abstain? 10% explosion chance already means it's possible to never explode even in a 10 night game, Mawile didn't need to be even less useful this game :<


Well, we can consider _that_ a confession. Dual, even.

Come on, town, you have one job.


----------



## .... (May 31, 2015)

JackPK said:
			
		

> *Mawile — Pikachu, the Inventor*
> 
> You are innocent!
> 
> ...


I'm actually the Inventor, which I thought actually went really well with Pikachu. As for the whole "nobody's been receiving inventions" thing, that's because I had a limited amount to start off with.



Zero Moment said:


> Mawile didn't need to be even less useful this game :<


...What?


----------



## M&F (May 31, 2015)

Well, I could sit here scrutinizing that claim, but, I meant what I was saying about one lynch being as good as the other, so right now, it's just easier to take down the one who's not even bothering to hide it.

Time to bandwagon *Zero Moment*. Urgently.


----------



## .... (May 31, 2015)

Yeah, *Zero Moment* seems oddly fishy right now. Not too sure why he's trying to take me down with him (???) but he pretty much confirmed himself as mafia.


----------



## Herbe (May 31, 2015)

*ZM*


----------



## JackPK (Jun 1, 2015)

The group of Pokemon begin to jump on each other with accusations, pointing fingers and jumping on misspoken statements. Night begins to fall, and the vote is deadlocked... until a voice whistles through the trees, high and tinny like the chirp of crickets. With that sign, the Pokemon descend onto the ghostly Gengar, certain of his guilt.

*Zero Moment was lynched!
He was mafia.
He was Gengar.*

*48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## JackPK (Jun 3, 2015)

The next morning, the Pokemon realize yet another of their number is missing. They head to the tallest tree in the forest, where Fearow normally resides, but the bird isn't at roost — he's roasted, instead, on the forest floor.

*Metallica Fanboy is dead!
He was innocent.
He was Fearow.*

*48 hours for day phase discussion.*


----------



## Herbe (Jun 3, 2015)

*VM*


----------



## Wargle (Jun 3, 2015)

*VM*


----------



## .... (Jun 3, 2015)

*VM*.


----------



## JackPK (Jun 5, 2015)

There is no discussion today as the Pokemon of the forest somberly single out one of their own to die. Flareon, they conclude, was one of the conspirators. Before they can kill him, though, a black eye blossoms into existence on his face and he drops dead on the spot. It seems someone else got to him first...

*VM is dead!
He was mafia.
He was Flareon.*

*48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## JackPK (Jun 7, 2015)

There are precious few Pokemon left, and to their relief, they realize they all are still present and accounted for. With no deaths, does this mean the threat is over, or must the Pokemon of the forest still suss out an evil presence in their ranks?

*No one has died.*

*48 hours for day phase discussion.*


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jun 8, 2015)

...I guess that clears me as poisoner.


----------



## Wargle (Jun 8, 2015)

I was given the bomb last night.


----------



## Wargle (Jun 8, 2015)

Also, my shell was broken. That's why no deaths, my BP was used.


That means *Mawile* is mafia since it's just us three.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jun 8, 2015)

Even though you posted your role PM, I still wanna see what Mawile has to say. I want to be 100% sure.


----------



## Wargle (Jun 8, 2015)

I mean I'm a Mayor so there's already 2 votes on Mawile. And no one else claimed BP Mayor.


----------



## .... (Jun 8, 2015)

I got nothing, and I'm outnumbered by 4 votes. *Mawile* it is.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 8, 2015)

Man, I knew I shoulda just joined the Poisoner claimwagon.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jun 8, 2015)

*Mawile*. :3 Let's go, town!


----------



## JackPK (Jun 8, 2015)

(Looks like everyone's in agreement, and I'd like to get this done with before I go on vacation tomorrow, so I may as well end things off now instead of waiting for the Day to fully end.)

Fingers point yet again, and with a sigh, the final perpetrator puts his hands up in hopelessness. The Pokemon of the forest were nearly completely wiped out, but they found the traitors in their ranks just in time!

*Mawile is dead.
He was mafia.
He was Pikachu.*

*Town wins!*



Spoiler: Role assignments



1. Keldeo — Magikarp / Gladiator
2. Wargle — Metapod / Bulletproof Doublevoter
3. I liek Squirtles — Hitmonchan / Poisoner
4. (M) Vipera Magnifica — Flareon / Traitor
5. (M) Mawile — Pikachu / Strongman
6. Superbird — Mew / Dreaming God
7. (M) Zero Moment — Gengar / Bomber
8. Altissimo — Exeggutor / Inventor
9. Lilycolo — Venomoth / Restless Spirit
10. Metallica Fanboy — Fearow / Lightningrod





Spoiler: Role PMs



[hide=Keldeo — Magikarp / Gladiator]*Keldeo — Magikarp, the Gladiator*

You are innocent!

You poor, pathetic thing. You can’t do much of anything special, can you? Well, not until you get mad enough and evolve. And when you evolve — oh, how you’ll make them pay.

Once in the game, during a day phase, you can PM me to choose to evolve into Gyarados, activating The Thing. In your fury, you use dragonflames to isolate two targets to duke it out one-on-one. (You are allowed to choose yourself as one of these targets.) Your targets cannot vote, and everyone else may only speak to vote to lynch one or the other of your targets. This lasts for the rest of the day phase.

You cannot use this power when there are four or fewer players left alive.





Spoiler: Wargle — Metapod / Bulletproof Doublevoter



*Wargle — Metapod, the Bulletproof Doublevoter*

You are innocent!

Your cocoon may make it hard for you to move, but it has its perks. Your brittle shell can withstand one enemy attack, making you resistant to an otherwise fatal strike during the night. Once your shell is first broken open, though, further attacks can get in easily.

Additionally, because your pursuit of self-improvement has garnered you respect in your community, your vote counts doubly during the day.





Spoiler: ILS — Hitmonchan / Poisoner



*I liek Squirtles — Hitmonchan, the Poisoner*

You are innocent!

You’ve heard there are some bad folk hanging around, and you’re not going to stand for it. No, not one bit. Luckily, you’ve got a way to fight back — your incredible fists. Yeah, you’re gonna punch whomever you suspect of being scum! That’ll do it! You’ll punch them so hard they won’t even feel it until next week — or at least tomorrow. Yeah.

Each night, you may pick someone to kill. They won’t drop dead until the end of the next day phase, though.





Spoiler: VM — Flareon / Traitor



*Vipera Magnifica — Flareon, the Traitor*

You are mafia!

Well… not quite. But you really wanna be mafia! *Mawile* and *Zero Moment* won’t let you into their devious mayhem, but you know they’re responsible and you sure want in. And what better way to convince them to let you in than to pit the innocent townies against each other so the mafia can kill them more easily?

The mafia Quicktopic is here, but shh! Don’t post! As much as you want to be part of the mafia, it’s rude to just butt in on people’s conversations! Better for you to just listen in. After all, if you interrupt their private chat, you might just get modkilled.





Spoiler: Mawile — Pikachu / Strongman



*Mawile — Pikachu, the Strongman*

You are mafia!

Oh, it’s just so infuriating seeing all those _normal_ Pokemon. You’re special. You’re better than all of them. You’re the franchise mascot, for crying out loud! Why are they taking up your precious living space? You know what you’ll have to do, right? You’ll just have to _kill them_.

Once per night, you can target one player to kill with Volt Tackle. This can strike through healing and roleblocking powers.

The mafia’s Quicktopic is here. Your comrade in arms is *Zero Moment*.





Spoiler: Superbird — Mew / Dreaming God



*Superbird — Mew, the Dreaming God*

You are innocent!

You are the ancestor of all Pokemon, and all of their DNA is derived from that in your cells, rendering you able to use any move (...somehow). Each night, you must select one of your favorite TMs to use, activating a powerful effect! But it’s been millenia since you’ve done any of this, so you don’t really remember what any of them do…

Your TMs are Safeguard, Echoed Voice, False Swipe, Sunny Day, Sleep Talk, Rest, Payback, Smack Down, Volt Switch, and Explosion.



Spoiler: Secret TM effects



1. Safeguard — During this night, all other night actions fail (and, if applicable, return a garbled result.)
2. Echoed Voice — During the next day phase, all votes count toward the first voted target, instead of whom each player actually voted for.
3. False Swipe — During the next day phase, if the lynchee is innocent, No Lynch happens instead.
4. Sunny Day — The blinding light of the sun publically reveals all Pokemon (but not roles).
5. Sleep Talk — During the rest of this night, the game thread is open to discussion.
6. Rest — The next day phase is skipped, giving two night phases in a row.
7. Payback — During the next day phase, all dead players have a vote, but cannot otherwise speak.
8. Smack Down — All posts during the next day must contain a vote for whom to lynch. Abstaining is not allowed.
9. Volt Switch — During the next day phase, if the lynchee is mafia, Superbird/Mew will be lynched instead.
10. Explosion — The Bomb immediately goes off.








Spoiler: ZM — Gengar / Bomber



*Zero Moment — Gengar, the Bomber*

You are mafia!

Oh, it’s awful to see all these unpopular Pokemon hanging around taking up your well-deserved space. After all, you’re super popular, right? Your Mega Evolution is banned from OU! That must mean you’re just so damn popular that everybody wants to use you… it can’t be that you’re overpowered. Yes, you’re definitely a big deal and all those other Pokemon don’t deserve to be around you. I guess… you’ll just have to _kill them_. With Shadow Balls Bombs. Yes, Bombs.

On Night Zero and any subsequent night in which a Bomb is not currently circulating, you may create a Bomb and pass it off onto a target of your choice. Each subsequent night, the person holding the Bomb may pass it off to another player. Each night, before the Bomb is passed off, it has a 1 in 10 chance of exploding, killing its holder.

The mafia’s Quicktopic is here. Your comrade in arms is *Mawile*.





Spoiler: Altissimo — Exeggutor / Inventor



*Altissimo — Exeggutor, the Inventor*

You are innocent!

You have a bunch of spare heads. Specifically, you have five heads, but you’d better keep one for yourself, so that makes four spares. You can give out one of these spares per night, and they’ll help the target figure out how to do something special for that night only. Your spare heads specialize in inspection, healing, roleblocking and killing.





Spoiler: Lilycolo — Venomoth / Restless Spirit



*Lilycolo — Venomoth, the Restless Spirit*

You are innocent!

The forest is a spooky place, and you’re one of the spooky things in it. Seriously, moths are creepy. They’re like big butterflies, but hairy and gross, and they come out at nighttime. You’re a freaky scary spooky thing.

And you’re friends with all the other freaky scary spooky things in the forest, and because you’re friends, some of the forest spirits will be nice enough to channel your will if you die and relay it to the rest of the town. As a result, even after you die, you may still vote for lynchings in the game thread. (You may not include anything in your message except the bolded name of who you’re voting for — no explanations, no nothing.)





Spoiler: MF — Fearow / Lightningrod



*Metallica Fanboy — Fearow, the Lightningrod*

You are innocent!

Yeah, you’re a total lightningrod. It’s ‘cause you fly so high in the air. That’s how it works, right? Things that are high up attract more lightning? Yeah. Fifth-grade science probably didn’t lie to me.

During the night, you may choose to fly up high and call all the night actions to you. You’re not bulletproof, so any kills will (gulp) actually kill you, but maybe with some luck this’ll help you take the heat off your friends so they can get rid of the mafia more easily.[/hide]





Spoiler: Game log



NIGHT ONE

Mawile/Pikachu kills Superbird
ZM/Gengar passes the Bomb to Metallica Fanboy

Squirtles/Hitmonchan opts not to use his power
Superbird/Mew dreams of Sunny Day
Altissimo/Exeggutor gives healing invention to Mawile, who heals ZM
MF/Fearow opts not to use his power by default


Results:
Sunny Day is in effect (all Pokemon are revealed)
Superbird is killed
Metallica Fanboy is passed the Bomb, which does not explode



DAY ONE

No lynch



NIGHT TWO

Mawile/Pikachu kills Altissimo

Squirtles/Hitmonchan poisons Lilycolo
Altissimo/Exeggutor gives inspection invention to VM, who does not send in an action by the night deadline (but does not have any regular night action, so I’m not bothering sending a warning)
MF/Fearow by default is not using his power


Results:
Altissimo is killed
Lilycolo will die at the end of the day phase
Somehow I managed to mistakenly fail to notify MF that he had the Bomb last night, so we’ll just pretend he got it tonight and it does not explode (sorry about that mistake, y’all)



DAY TWO

No lynch
Lilycolo dies of poisoning



NIGHT THREE

Mawile/Pikachu kills Keldeo

Squirtles/Hitmonchan poisons nobody
MF/Fearow is by default not using his power

The Bomb doesn’t move. It (barely) rolls not to explode.


Results:
Keldeo is killed



DAY THREE

Zero Moment is lynched



NIGHT FOUR

Mawile/Pikachu kills MF

Squirtles/Hitmonchan poisons VM
MF/Fearow is by default not using his power

The Bomb is passed from MF to Mawile. It rolls not to explode.

Results:
MF is killed
VM will die at the end of the day phase
Mawile receives the Bomb



DAY FOUR

VM is lynched and also dies of poisoning



NIGHT FIVE

Mawile/Pikachu kills Wargle

Squirtles/Hitmonchan poisons

The Bomb is passed from Mawile to Wargle. It rolls not to explode.

Results:
Wargle’s bulletproof designation is shattered
Wargle receives the Bomb



DAY FIVE

Mawile is lynched
Town wins


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 9, 2015)

Fun game, but let me make one suggestion.

Please don't ever allow role PMs to be posted in-thread. It puts far too much pressure on the mafia faction, _especially_ in a game where all the roles are known. It just makes the game really unbalanced. There's a reason this is banned in standard mafia play.


----------

